# Input on my itinerary:  Lake Las Vegas / Zion NP



## akp (Mar 1, 2010)

My husband has a meeting spring break week at Lake Las Vegas.  There are no timeshares in the area so we rented a home from VRBO for me, him, and our kids aged 11, 9 and 6.  After his meeting is over, we're driving to southern Utah for a few days at Zion National Park. 

Would love some thoughts from those who have traveled with kids to Vegas on day trips around the area, activities in Vegas for kids, and things to make sure we see around Zion.  

Here is the itinerary:

Sat Mar 13 - fly into Vegas, drive to Lake Las Vegas

Sun Mar 14 - kids ski at Mt. Charleston (ski school).  We've never skied and they love the idea, and right now Charleston has 66 inches of snow.

Mon Mar 15 - hang at pool morning / early afternoon.  1pm, when DH meeting finishes, we'll go in to Vegas.  We have tickets to Love at the Mirage at 7pm.  What sites should we not miss if we only have about 5 hours?  My kids would love the Pinball Museum so we'll try to hit that, but as far as the strip -- should we just walk around and look at NYNY, Bellagio, etc?

Tues Mar 16 - Day trip to Hoover Dam

Wed Mar 17 - Meeting over at noon; drive to Springdale Utah (by Zion NP) with a stop at Valley of Fire.  Sunset at Zion; staying at Desert Pearl Inn.  

Thurs Mar 18 - All day at Zion; after park, drive to St George Utah staying at Canyon Villas at Coral Ridge TS

Fri Mar 19 - either return to Zion main entrance OR go on hikes near Kolob Canyon OR just hang around Canyon Villas 

Sat Mar 20 - return to Vegas to catch our flight home.  

Would love any input on my plans.


----------



## yoohoo (Mar 1, 2010)

If you are close to Zion, you may as well check out Bryce National Park.  They are not that far apart.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 1, 2010)

akp said:


> ...
> Mon Mar 15 - hang at pool morning / early afternoon. 1pm, when DH meeting finishes, we'll go in to Vegas. We have tickets to Love at the Mirage at 7pm. What sites should we not miss if we only have about 5 hours? My kids would love the Pinball Museum so we'll try to hit that, but as far as the strip -- should we just walk around and look at NYNY, Bellagio, etc?...
> Would love any input on my plans.


Sounds like a full agenda with lots of activities.  My only caution would be walking your children along the strip and exposing them to the pornography that will be all about them.  It's on the taxi cabs, on the billboards in flashing neon lights, scattered on the pavement and in the landscaping bushes along the sidewalks.  You and your husband will have people in your face handing out cards with nude pictures advertising where you can get some action.  Unless you blindfold your children, they will see it.  

That caution having been issued, they might enjoy the Coca Cola museum.  You can sample soft drinks from around the world.  I got really sick doing that, BTW  .  The fountain at the Bellagio is beautiful--the fountains are timed to music.  Avoid the Treasure Island show--it has really gone downhill and is not for children.  The volcano at the Mirage (I think that's where it is) is fun for a few minutes.  The Mirage also has the tigers (not always on display) and some dolphins, IIRC.  The Flamingo has penguins (you have to walk through the casino and out the back).  Most everything at the casinos are designed to have  you walk through the gaming areas.  The children are not allowed onto the gaming floor but they do have to walk on the path through it.  

The Bellagio also has a wonderful indoor garden area, the Chihuly glass ceiling at the registration desk, and a wonderful (and expensive) chocolate shop.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 1, 2010)

Hanging out by the pool in mid March may still be a bit cool.

Be advised that Lake Las Vegas is 30 to 40 minute drive from the Strip.

While there is no doubt it is a lovely and upscale area, it is unfortunately quite depressed lately due primarily to the downturn in the Vegas economy.

Here are some excellent articles about Lake Las Vegas from the current Las Vegas Sun newspaper.

Lake Las Vegas: A shining lakeside oasis loses its luster

Population dearth doomed Casino MonteLago at Lake Las Vegas

I am not posting these to bum you out, but just to give you a heads up regarding the current status of Lake Las Vegas.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 2, 2010)

I was thinking about this thread this morning--specifically the 5 hours on the strip before seeing Love. That would be a long time for me and I'm sure it will be for a 6 year old. It can be a lot of walking. You may want to consider some down time for relaxing such as a quiet dinner. Maybe even rent a room for that night at the Mirage so the kids can take a nap before the show and so that you don't have to drive back to Lake Las Vegas afterward.  Five hours on the strip and then a Cirque show in the evening sounds exhausting to me.  I know I would need a nap.


----------



## akp (Mar 2, 2010)

*Thanks for responses*

Ricoba, Thanks for posting.  It is good to know what to expect in Lake Las Vegas.  

I suspected the neighborhood was in bad shape from the little looking I did for a home rental, but it sounds worse that I'd expected.  It was obvious from the super cheap rental price I am paying, and the fact that there were so many to choose from.  I also saw a lot of sale listings for the same properties while I was looking and they were cheap.  Just from knowing the state of the economy I'd guessed why a lot of the golf courses never opened.  But the Ritz closing...Wow.  I hope there is a grocery store still in business nearby.  

RosePink,

Thanks for the warning about the porn.  Not being Vegas people, I had no idea it was THAT bad.  My son is 11 and will "get" what they're doing more than my girls will, but all 3 of my kids are very innocent still.  Can the porn be mostly avoided by just going straight into the Mirage?  Maybe if we just go to the Pinball Museum, get dinner somewhere off the strip, and go straight to the Mirage for the show we can minimize the exposure.  I can easily skip the rest of that stuff and my kids don't know it exists.  They are happy with whatever 

Ricoba, Curse the thought that March may be too cool for the pool!  Close your mouth right now!  We've been so cold for so long that I'm just dying for the feel of the sun warming me through to my bones.  I won't be WET by the pool - does that make a difference?  I just want to sit in the sun.  My kids, however, will swim regardless of the weather.  The pool at our house is heated and they don't care if it is 60 -- they'll swim  Don't worry - I do have realistic expectations of the weather - it will be high 60s and low 70s, but after the winter we've had I swear I'm going to be so happy with that!

Any suggestions of where to eat dinner?  Away from the porn, of course?

Anita


----------



## ricoba (Mar 2, 2010)

While I haven't been out to Lake Las Vegas since it was new, I don't think that it's turned into a dump.  I just think that it has more of a almost empty ghost town feeling, though it still is probably a pretty nice ghost town still. 

If you are A OK with cooler weather for swimming then I am sure you will do just fine.  I guess since we are from Los Angeles, we think any thing under 70 degrees to be cold!   

One thing about Lake Las Vegas, you will be away from the explicit advertising.

I don't know where the grocery stores are out there, but I am sure there is a Safeway in Henderson that is close enough.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 2, 2010)

*More Answers*

Is the place you are renting actually *in* Lake Las Vegas?  If not, you may be in for a surprise, depending on where you rented.  Some of the area is near downtown (old) Henderson, and is middle to lower middle class.  Email me the address if you aren't sure (click on my name above for an email form).

The closest supermarket is on Boulder Highway near Lake Mead.  I can't remember, but I think it is an Albertson's.  There are small shops, a Starbucks, etc. in Lake Las Vegas itself, in the Montelago Village.

As far as the "porn slappers," the guys handing out flyers, they generally stay clear of kids.  And just to be careful, make sure you tell your kids not to take anything somebody on the street tries to had them.

I wouldn't think it would be warm enough for swimming, but your kids might.  Two weeks ago my adult daughter was visiting, and she sat in the sun reading all day in shorts...and it was maybe 68º.

Would your kids enjoy an early dinner at a place like the Rainforest Café?  My grands did when they were that age.  

Fern


----------



## happybaby (Mar 2, 2010)

We just returned from Vegas with our dd's (30's) and gr.d (8) and ran ourselves ragged.  We were on the strip for I bet 10 hours at least Tuesday and Wednesday.   The girls held up GOOD but we wore out!!!!

First about the porno.... I noticed the cards being passed out after 4 or 5 pm.  I don't think our gr.d even noticed.   We just kept moving, talking and looking at sights.  I didn't see too many of the vehicles riding the strip with the naked billboard signs, but then again we were moving along from one casino to the next.

As far as the casinos, our gr. d walked thru all of them without any problems.   Yes, I believe it was on the wider paths.  We asked security several times and said as long as she keeps moving, she will be fine.  She can't go slow to watch the machines etc.   Of course, she is so observant anyways, she would walk by real fast and point out machines we had mentioned..... Wiz of Oz, Miss Kitty. 

You can do alot of the free stuff in Vegas but it will take time and you may be exhausted by the time the show starts.   There is M and M World across from NYNY (we missed the coke thing right next door, saw the bottle, but didnt realize we could get samples there), The Fountains at Bellagio starting at 3pm,  and the Botantical Gardens at Bellagio, Fall of Atantis in the Caesar Forum Shops, The Volcano at the Mirage at night, Flamingos at Flamingo, Lion Habitat at MGM Grand.

The tigers and dolphins at the Mirage are not free (about 15.00pp).  The gondola ride at the Venetian was relaxing but again not free (16.00pp)

The buffet at the Bellagio is very good, but pricey.   The girls went there our last night and said it was awesome!   I got sick   and spent our last night in Vegas in the room .  I heard the Flamingo has a decent buffet with child prices.

The free shows don't last long.  It's the walking from one casino to the next that takes the time!!!   I 'm curious as to how far it is from the tram entrance at Mandalay Bay to the Shark Reef?   Girls went to see that show while DH and I sat and played the machines.   They were gone forever!!!  Anybody know the distance, I'm betting over a mile!!!!


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 2, 2010)

yoohoo said:


> If you are close to Zion, you may as well check out Bryce National Park.  They are not that far apart.



I love Bryce, its my favorite of all the parks I  have been to so far in my life. I would check out the weather first.   Its wonderful later in the year; a great place to take a quick hike for people of all ages. This time of the year it could have more snow and colder but still a great place to go to the look outs.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 2, 2010)

Fern Modena said:


> ...As far as the "porn slappers," the guys handing out flyers, they generally stay clear of kids. And just to be careful, make sure you tell your kids not to take anything somebody on the street tries to had them....
> Fern


Good advice.



happybaby said:


> ...
> First about the porno.... I noticed the cards being passed out after 4 or 5 pm. I don't think our gr.d even noticed. We just kept moving, talking and looking at sights. I didn't see too many of the vehicles riding the strip with the naked billboard signs, but then again we were moving along from one casino to the next.
> 
> ...I 'm curious as to how far it is from the tram entrance at Mandalay Bay to the Shark Reef? Girls went to see that show while DH and I sat and played the machines. They were gone forever!!! Anybody know the distance, I'm betting over a mile!!!!


 
I'd like to see the shark reef myself but it was expensive so I didn't.  Maybe someday.  It is a walk but I couldn't say how far.  Everything on the strip is farther than it looks.



akp said:


> RosePink,
> 
> Thanks for the warning about the porn. Not being Vegas people, I had no idea it was THAT bad. My son is 11 and will "get" what they're doing more than my girls will, but all 3 of my kids are very innocent still. Can the porn be mostly avoided by just going straight into the Mirage? Maybe if we just go to the Pinball Museum, get dinner somewhere off the strip, and go straight to the Mirage for the show we can minimize the exposure. I can easily skip the rest of that stuff and my kids don't know it exists. They are happy with whatever
> 
> ...


 
I've noticed the porn slappers start coming out in the late afternoon/early evening.  Even if they don't hand the cards to the children, the cards are still scattered all over the ground so, as HappyBaby noted, keep their eyes up and on something else--or plan to be indoors before then.  The sidewalks on the strip in the mornings are nearly deserted but the litter from the night before is still there.  It seems it gets cleaned up by noon.  It's been 2 or 3 years since I was there so I don't  know if things are different now.

I think your plan to drive straight to the Mirage will minimize some of it but if your children are looking out the car windows at the sparkly lights (and it's hard not to) they will see more than  you bargained for.  Whether they understand it or not isn't really the point.  What the human mind doesn't understand, it makes up explanations for.  You may want to have a talk with your children about what they saw.  Just ask open-ended questions and if they bring it up, tell them what you think is best.  There is a reason Las Vegas is called Sin City.

Fern can give you lots of ideas of places off the strip that will be family friendly.


----------



## happybaby (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm not sure what dd told the little one prior to Vegas except do not take anything from strangers which goes no matter where we are.

The girl had doubts about Vegas since she knows it's a "grown up" place and her version was like our short layovers in the airport.

When I asked her what she thought, she said mom didn't explain it right that it was THIS BIG!!!!   She said big but I had no idea.

The only thing that stuck in gr.d's head was the sign she saw for Hooters when we were deciding where to go eat.   She has no idea, just sees the Owl.   
So at home , DD and her boyfriend were at the local grocery store in line and asked little one where she wants to go eat, that it's her choice.  And she blurts out   HOW ABOUT HOOTERS.  

If that's the worse, then we didn't do bad     

Wonder what stories she will have for her  dad and step mom which I don't think were impressed with the Vegas trip.   So be it........

hey she learned alot from the strip (history of various replicas, where they came from, what they represent,  etc. Valley of Fire and Hoover Dam)


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 2, 2010)

We have been to Lake Las Vegas several times. It is a pretty upscale area so I imagine that your rental is not actually at Lake Las Vegas. There are some not very desirable neighborhoods near Lake Las Vegas where you would get cheap rentals. I would stay at one of the resorts at Lake Las Vegas. There are also some timeshares 20 miles from Lake Las Vegas.

I would redo your Utah trip to include Bryce Canyon National Park as well as Zion. They are very much different from each other. Bryce is spectacular, We did a 5 night loop tour through Capital Reef National Park, Scenic Hwy 12 ( utterly spectacular ), Bryce, and Zion in early June last year. You made a good choice staying at the Desert Pearl Inn in Springdale. We stayed there for 2 nights on our trip. It is very nice and the best place in Springdale. I would rearrange your trip and cut out some of the stops so you can do Bryce as well as Zion. Bryce is the most spectacular sight you will see. I would drive through to Bryce and stay there the first night. It is a 5 hour drive from Las Vegas. You can do this in a loop from Las Vegas on I-15 to Hwy 20 ( north of Cedar City UT ) east to Hwy 89 south to Hwy 12 east to Bryce.You can do the park in the morning and then drive back to Zion through the east end of the park and stay at the Desert Pearl Inn in Springdale. Skip staying at Saint. George and drive straight back to Las Vegas.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 2, 2010)

Jophn,
I already talked to the OP privately about where she is staying.  It *is* in Lake Las Vegas.  I wanted to be sure, too.

Fern


----------



## BevL (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree with John's opinion that Bryce Canyon is an absolute don't miss.  We spent half a day there on our way through to the Grand Canyon, etc., and wished we had stayed longer.  The red rock formations are spectacular, and I'm not one to rave about the wonders of nature (other than volcanoes).

I hope you get some warm weather.   We were there in mid March a few years ago and had several days where it was downright hot, but I think that's the exception.  We've had a great winter here but I can totally empathize with just wanting some natural warmth on your skin.

Have a great time.


----------



## akp (Mar 2, 2010)

*I think I threw you off with the word "cheap"*

LOL.  What I meant to say was that it is a good value for what we're getting.  We've got a 4 bedroom upscale house with a private pool and hot tub for less than we'd pay for a single hotel room at the meeting site (loews hotel).  But thanks for the concern!

Now I'm really torn about Bryce.  I'd originally planned to go to Bryce and Zion but I feel like we just don't have enough time with only 2 park days.  I'm not a person who likes to be over-scheduled and spend most of the time driving.  My pre-kid trips were all "two nights in Istanbul, one night in Anatolia, one night in Cappadocia" kind of things - great for two young marrieds, not so much for me now as a middle aged mom of 3!

I think we'll just get our appetite for national parks whetted with the trip to Zion and we'll be planning a Grand Circle trip here for one of the next few summers.  I PROMISE we'll be at Bryce sooner rather than later 

Anita


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 2, 2010)

akp said:


> Fri Mar 19 - either return to Zion main entrance OR go on hikes near Kolob Canyon OR just hang around Canyon Villas
> 
> Would love any input on my plans.




If you're staying at Coral Ridge, you're within easy driving distance of one of life's coolest things:  A side trip to the Grand Canyon's North Rim would be great to do on that Friday.  

Shoot back through Springdale and cut through Zion to Mt. Carmel Junction, (your entrance pass is good for seven days), then south through Kanab and down through Jacob Lake to the North Rim.  The roads are good, and it's a beautiful drive.

This will take you through the Checkerboard Mesa area of Zion, and through the long tunnels in the park, before a scenic drive through some awesome scenery to the G.C.  Spend some time there at the different lookouts, then head back the same way.  It'd be a long day, but you could add the Grand Canyon to what your kids will get to see.  And the canyon views are better from the North Rim than the South Rim.  It's less crowded, too.

All the above is predicated on whether the North Rim is open in March.  They close in the Fall for Winter.  Not sure when they reopen.

Edited to add:  Well, heck.  Just checked the Grand Canyon site on NPS.com.  They say things won't reopen fully till May.  But maybe some things _would _be open in late March.  I'd call and ask.

Dave


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 2, 2010)

akp said:


> LOL.  What I meant to say was that it is a good value for what we're getting.  We've got a 4 bedroom upscale house with a private pool and hot tub for less than we'd pay for a single hotel room at the meeting site (loews hotel).  But thanks for the concern!
> 
> Now I'm really torn about Bryce.  I'd originally planned to go to Bryce and Zion but I feel like we just don't have enough time with only 2 park days.  I'm not a person who likes to be over-scheduled and spend most of the time driving.  My pre-kid trips were all "two nights in Istanbul, one night in Anatolia, one night in Cappadocia" kind of things - great for two young marrieds, not so much for me now as a middle aged mom of 3!
> 
> ...



I am glad you cleared up the info on the rental at Lake Las Vegas. I was worried that you were going to be in an area that is not very nice.

If you are going to do Bryce on another trip then I strongly recommend doing the circle loop like we did. Actually the trip was 12 days as it included Death Valley and 5 nights in Las Vegas. I wrote a trip report on it.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99895


----------



## w879jr1 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Activities for children.*

Here's a suggestion for an activity in St. George http://www.dinotrax.com/ , good if your children have any interest in dinosaurs. 

There are a number of short walks, suitable for a young family, in Snow Canyon State Park close to St George.


----------



## akp (Mar 26, 2010)

*Recap of our Lake Las Vegas / Zion / St George trip*

Thanks to all of you who provided input before the trip!  It was just fantastic!

1) Lake Las Vegas is feeling spooky.  It is so lovely but deserted.  The casino closed while we were there and the Ritz had either already closed or looked about to.  

2) There was a beer bash at the shopping / downtown area our first night there.  We went for dinner expecting the sleepy deserted town and wandered into what felt like a raucous frat party with drunk guys everywhere.  So I guess it was spring training for our kids before they went into Vegas proper, LOL.  

3) Vegas = just wow.  I think you either ARE or ARE NOT Vegas people, and we just aren't.  But I'd go back in a heartbeat just for the Beatles Love show.  That was simply amazing.  We all (me, DH and kids) loved it.  It was well worth the horrible slog through the strip   And I'm so amazed by the Stratosphere rides.  At one point we walked out on to the open deck where the rides are, and there was no railing, just some rickety looking chain link fence and orange tape.  How are people not falling off the edge daily?  I still get the willies thinking about it!

4) Zion is breathtaking and Springdale, Utah (the town just outside the east entrance) is charming!  Apparently you can't get a bad meal in that town.  Every restaurant was amazing.  We stayed an extra day because we loved the park and the hotel.  We stayed in a riverview unit at Desert Pearl Inn.  What a place!  I haven't stayed in a non-TS for a long time, and 5 people in one room sounded horrible to me, but the minute we walked in I called the front desk to see if we could stay a 2nd night.  Alas, no riverview unit the 2nd night, and tho the pool view unit was lovely, it lacks the special quality of the riverview.  Stay at Desert Pearl if you ever get the chance, and spring for the riverview room.  You won't regret it.

5) St George Utah, in my opinion, is too far to be a good hub for traveling to the parks.  And Canyon Villas at Coral Ridge, though the units are attractive and new, is a half-finishes suburban development in the middle of nowhere.  For our single night as a stopover between Zion and the airport it was fine, but for our family would not return.  

6) The Dinosaur exhibit in St George was a neat little stop!  Very cool!  

Anita


----------

